# What Size Breaker For A Stickmate 300/200 Ac/dc Welder?



## ome (Apr 13, 2015)

does anyone run this welder on a 50 amp breaker
Says it needs 70 amp, but if i don't open it up high, will the surge trip the 50 amp breaker?
Thanks in advance,
Ome


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 13, 2015)

ome said:


> does anyone run this welder on a 50 amp breaker
> Says it needs 70 amp, but if i don't open it up high, will the surge trip the 50 amp breaker?
> Thanks in advance,
> Ome


You can run it on a 50 amp circuit as long as you don't turn it up past 200.


----------



## ome (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks,
Hobart rep told me i will get nuisance tripping when ever it spikes, no matter what amperage is on.
So, I wanted to know if anyone actually runs this model on a 50 amp ?
Thanks


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 13, 2015)

ome said:


> Thanks,
> Hobart rep told me i will get nuisance tripping when ever it spikes, no matter what amperage is on.
> Thanks


If that's true it is not properly designed.


----------



## ome (Apr 13, 2015)

I have as an option , to buy my friend's
Miller Dialarc 259HF rig with leads , cooler and pump, foot pedals(2) ,argon tank, and is on wheels. Recently had a blen diode repaired, and needs a new power cord(#6-#8).  Serial # HH091770
He wants 700. Oh and a tig torch.
I know it is more than I probably need, now, the future is uncertain.
I am about to finally after 32 years , ready to upgrade from 100 amp service to ?
This dial ars wants a 110 or so amp breaker.
The rep could not go back that far(1977-78) so we do not know about the power correction caps.
I know most of u will say just get the Dialarc.
Then , I would have to bring in heavier wire, which has to be changed anyway, due to a change in the code.
So, how many amps to bring into the shed for a DIALARC 250 HF?
Thanks for any advise and wisdom experiences
Ome


----------



## joconnor (Apr 13, 2015)

It should draw 90 amps @ rated load when set up for 230 volts input. If it had the power factor capacitors the model number would be Dialarc 250 HF-P. You can probably get away with a 60 amp supply if you don't work it too hard.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks like a no brainer to me, TIG and stick for $700 or just stick but brand new for $1100 or so....   hmmmm......   I wouldn't have to think on that one very long at all.  If you have to upgrade your service entrance anyway, it won't cost much more to go big.


----------



## f350ca (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a Dial Arc 250 (something) , straight stick, looks the same. Have it on a 50 amp breaker, but have never had to take it close to max for stick welding with 5/32 rod. Its never tripped the breaker.

Greg


----------

